

Sprint Nextel Lost 1.3 Million Customers in Quarter - josefresco
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/08/technology/08nextel.html?ref=technology

======
iigs
The only thing keeping me with sprint is that I have a soft spot for the
underdog.

The device situation on CDMA is bleak, and Sprint aggravates it by not
allowing devices they didn't sell (ESN filtering) onto their network. Being
able to buy a GSM phone and drop your SIM in is rad.

------
josefresco
Buying Nextel for roughly $41 billion? Not such a great idea.

